# Acer S231HL or viewsonic VA2431wm



## swetank (Jun 7, 2011)

Really confused which one to go for. 
buying within this week. 
please advice.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

swetank said:


> Really confused which one to go for.
> buying within this week.
> please advice.



I suggest u Acer S231HL instead of VA2431WM from my own personal experience


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 7, 2011)

get acer s231hl
great vfm


----------



## swetank (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanx u guys!! im typing from my new acer S231HL 

I have a few more stuff to ask u guys..

Did u get a HDMI cable along with it? 

also do i have to calibrate the monitor? If so, how do i do it?

thanx again


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

Go for Acer. Even if the HDMI cable is not bundled it costs some 500 bucks so you can purchase it separately.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

not even 500 now.. its below 200 for 1meter long


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

ok, lets say better quality, gold plated etc.


----------



## swetank (Jun 11, 2011)

Bad news guys!!
the monitor is showing signs of backlight bleeding.. 
theres this blue tinge on the right top corner 
also white glow on the middle portion on the top and down edges..
tried calling the customer care this morning but its forever busy!!
what do i do? 

just realized that the panel turns hot on the said blue corner..
called up the shop i bought it from.. 
they said they will send a technician on monday..
lets see what happens..


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 11, 2011)

google search for acer s231hl 
u would come across my thread in techenclave "is this a good buy", something like that...
compare ur BB with my intial pics and the replacement monitor pics
if its like the initial one..imediately go for replacemnet...keep on nagging the CC
if its like the replacemnt then its pretty normal for all the LED monitors out there


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> not even 500 now.. its below 200 for 1meter long



Naah...1meter for 200 is china made HDMI stay away if possible...



Skud said:


> ok, lets say better quality, gold plated etc.


I bought HDMI @550 from Belkine



swetank said:


> Bad news guys!!
> the monitor is showing signs of backlight bleeding..
> theres this blue tinge on the right top corner
> also white glow on the middle portion on the top and down edges..
> ...



u bought Acer S231HL ???


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 11, 2011)

^ why r u so surprised ...
u recommended it too

btw does ur monitor show any signs of backlight bleeding


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Naah...1meter for 200 is china made HDMI stay away if possible...
> 
> 
> I bought HDMI @550 from Belkine




That's what I intended to say.


----------



## swetank (Jun 16, 2011)

ACER Customer care is the WORST I have come across till date!!

First of all its forever busy, and even if you get through they drop the call as soon as it is picked.
I have not been able to get through to them on phone for the past 5 days!!

on other note, the local acer shop I bought it from says they have registered my complaint and gave me a complaint number too but I have not heard anything from them for the past 3 days.. 

google is flooded with unsatisfactory service complaints from many acer buyers..
such a shameful service for such a good product. After sales service is as important as the product itself.

I would never buy a acer product again


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 16, 2011)

acer CC is the worst i agree...
keep trying i got lucky....

but is the black light bleed very bad?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> ^ why r u so surprised ...
> u recommended it too
> 
> btw does ur monitor show any signs of backlight bleeding



No Im not surprised otherwise I wud have used this --> :glass-surprise:
Btw can u post the image of Black Bleeding of ACER?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 17, 2011)

^^^google search for acer s231hl
u would come across my thread in techenclave "is this a good buy", something like that...

Fully Dark room at 100 brightness

*img822.imageshack.us/img822/8278/14112010207.th.jpg


Fully Dark room at 100 brightness (NIGHT MODE)

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/9497/14112010208.th.jpg


Bright Room (NIGHT MODE)

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/2796/14112010209.th.jpg


Bright Room 

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/5306/14112010210.th.jpg

Fully Dark room at 50 brightness

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/6391/14112010211.th.jpg


Fully Dark room at 50 brightness

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/740/14112010212.th.jpg


*img261.imageshack.us/img261/2928/14112010214.th.jpg

Iron man 2 @ 100 brightness Bright room

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/1111/14112010215.th.jpg


Iron man 2 @ 100 brightness Dark room
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/6760/14112010216.th.jpg

NIGHT MODE
*img837.imageshack.us/img837/2428/14112010217.th.jpg

NIGHT MODE
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/2499/14112010218.th.jpg

NIGHT MODE
*img801.imageshack.us/img801/7900/14112010219.th.jpg

NIGHT MODE
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/2143/14112010220.th.jpg


*img338.imageshack.us/img338/2426/14112010221.th.jpg

Desktop
*img818.imageshack.us/img818/6665/14112010222.th.jpg




Some videos-

*Acer S231HL 23in LED-Backlit monitor Demo*

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkSo7S4uRac[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TyFKFD4T2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------

